# bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?



## bandem (1. Dezember 2006)

Liebe Anglerfreunde,

Ich angle in der Südtürkei ( Meerwasser ). Die Leine ziehen wir hinter dem Boot her. Hier wird im üblichen kein Kiemenschnitt durchgeführt, sondern eher der Schwanz ??? abgeschnitten und ausgeblutet. Ob das allerdings auch so klappt weiss ich echt nicht. Nun, die Fische die wir zurzeit fangen sind meistens entweder ''Little Thunnys'' oder Bonito's, die auch ziemlich blutig sind. Nun möchte ich nach Betaeubung den Kiemenschnitt durchführen und habe im Forum auch nachgelesen wie man das macht, aber ich glaube ich bin zu doof #q um das richtig zu kapieren. Kann mir das irgendjemand mal bildlich darstellen oder mit einer Grafik ??. Würde mich mega über eure Hilfe freuen.
Danke und Petri Heil, bei uns nennt man das RASTGELE.
Gruss Banu


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Meine bisherigen Versuche wären wohl eher als Mandel OP durchgegangen. #c


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=517331&postcount=33


----------



## Tobsn (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Ganz einfache Nummer, Kiemendeckel anheben, hinter der von vorne gesehenen zweiten Kieme mit dem Messer ansetzen. Ein kurzer Schnitt und schon ist die Arterie durchterennt. Musst garnicht en ganzen unteren Teil durchsäbeln.

T


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Schönes Bild zum Fragestellung - und auch hilfreich, danke!!#6 

*Realsatire an:

Mal sehen, wann auch hier noch die Frage kommt, ob der Fisch noch schwimmt, |muahah: 

*Realsatire aus


----------



## Achim_68 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Schönes Bild zum Fragestellung - und auch hilfreich, danke!!#6
> 
> *Realsatire an:
> 
> ...



ich warte auch schon drauf!


----------



## bandem (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

na ich glaube nun habe ich den schnitt kapiert. das bild hatte ich vorher schon gesehen aber irgendwie hat es nicht geschnackelt. mit dem bild und der anleitung von Tobsn, habe ich es nun. also beim naechsten mal wenn ich angeln gehe und auch was fange werde ich mal diese Methode anweden. erstensmal ist der fisch dann auch ohne zu leiden tot und ausserdem schmeckt der fisch mit dem vielen blut nicht. 
danke an alle
banu


----------



## bandem (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

nun haben wir uns gerade mit der privatnachricht überschnitten, ich habe mir das bild angesehen und danke dir ganz herzlich für deine antwort.


----------



## Drag (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Ich werd auch mal diesen Kimenrundschnitt versuchen.
aber kann ich dem Fisch nicht einfach den Kopf abhacken?#c


----------



## rotauge88 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*



Drag schrieb:


> Ich werd auch mal diesen Kimenrundschnitt versuchen.
> aber kann ich dem Fisch nicht einfach den Kopf abhacken?#c





davon würde ich abraten...


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Wieder was dazugelernt #6


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Funktionirt der schnitt nur bei den größeren fischen richtig gut oder auch bei den kleinern ?


----------



## Justhon (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Scheint ja eine gnaz gute Methode zu sein, aber geschnallt hab ichs noch nich ganz. Wo muss ich das Messer ansetzen?


----------



## Justhon (28. März 2007)

*AW: bildlich dargestellter kiemenschnitt ?*

Wenn ich am 2. Kiemen ansetze, wie weit muss ich dann den Schnitt setzen?


----------

